# 50A or 30A Transfer Switch and Accessories?



## Off Axis Angle (Nov 26, 2012)

Greetings Once & Again!

First off here's the portable generator that I have and its specifications:

RIDGID RD8000

Running Watts: 8,000 W
Starting Watts: 10,000 W
AC Voltage: 120 V / 240 V
AC Frequency: 60 Hz
Rated Amperage: 66.7 A / 33.3 A
Engine: Subaru Commercial Grade EX40 OHC
Max. HP: 14 Net HP*
Discplacement: 404 cc
Fuel Tank: 8 Gallons
Run Time (@ 50% Load): 11 Hours

25 Ft - 20 Amp Removable Control Panel Cord

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
I've been doing quite a bit of reading on the transfer switches and the like associated with portable generators as temporary backup power for the home. It is overwhelming to say the least and I'm not an electrical engineer by any stretch of the imagination. What I want to know is can I use/run a 50 Amp Transfer Switch and Power Cord and accessories with this RIDGID generator or should I only use the 30 Amp versions and its accessories?

Please advise and thank you for your considerations!


----------



## Off Axis Angle (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's the front panel:










The right side of the panel:










GenSmart Panel removed:










GenSmart Panel power cord that's attached to generator:


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't see why not use a 50 amp. Keep in mind your current generator is only going to give you 30 amps out of that outlet. Also if your setup with a 50 amp transfer switch you can upgrade your generator at a later time. I'm building a home in Florida. I have the electrician installing a 50 amp interlock kit in my electrical panel with a inlet box on the side of my house. I can plug any generator into it up to 50 amps max. IMO the bigger the better.


----------



## Off Axis Angle (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's what I was looking at and need to decide on for the transfer switch. The choices are from Reliance Controls.

Reliance Controls 30 A Transfer Switches:

*31410CRK*

*Q310A*

Reliance Controls 50 Transfer Switches:

*51410C*

*Q510A*

Once I've settled on the transfer switch I'll be looking for an electrician for the install. Anyone have experience with the above generator transfer switches?


----------



## Off Axis Angle (Nov 26, 2012)

Dqalex said:


> I don't see why not use a 50 amp. Keep in mind your current generator is only going to give you 30 amps out of that outlet. Also if your setup with a 50 amp transfer switch you can upgrade your generator at a later time. I'm building a home in Florida. I have the electrician installing a 50 amp interlock kit in my electrical panel with a inlet box on the side of my house. I can plug any generator into it up to 50 amps max. IMO the bigger the better.


Yes I'm understanding more and more on these setups. Maybe, probably I'll move on from portable to just going full bore on a "permanent" generator onsite. Nice going for you on your home!


----------



## zrtmatos (Apr 1, 2013)

I was in the same boat as you and decided on the 10 circuit model, 30 amps. It all depends on your needs. I anot planning on using the stove during a blackout, a hotplate will get us by and we have an outlet for the microwave. As long as I can have most lights on and heat with hot water, my 10 circuit system will work till we regain power.


----------



## Rubberducky (Mar 30, 2013)

That's a real nice generator. Wish I ran into that before I bought mine. You have quite a bit of power and prob could do 50amp but I think 30amp with ten circuits is the way to go. If you want more than ten circuits I would use an interlock kit. I would go the interlock route anyways with a machine that size so you run a majority of your house. The interlock is around 170 and you can install yourself. The transfer switch can be done yourself but fishing out all the current runs and re provisioning them into a new panel is time consuming. Problem number two is the first time you use your transfer switch and realize you thought you wire A but in reality it was wire X. Now you can't use whatever was on wire A. The interlock takes the guess work out of it.


----------

